# conectar un subwoofer activo



## antonio hernandez (Sep 2, 2009)

hola comunidad, tengo un pequeño problema, necesito conectar un subwoofer activo a un minicomponente estereo, el mini no tiene salida para subwoofer, un colega me sugerio fabricar, un convertidor de alta a baja inpedancia. el detalle es que no me pudo mandar el diagrama de como hacerlo, si alguien tiene algo que me pueda servir se los agradesere.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2009)

Deberías esforzarte un poco mas en buscar por la web que hay mucha información delo que necesitas, además es muy basico. Lo puedes hacer con divisores resistivos, operacionales, reostatos... En fin. Busca.

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2009)

Si tu Woofer es "Activo" lo que necesitas es un filtro "pasa bajos"
Mira este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/probando-filtro-pasa-bajo-activo-23813/


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 5, 2009)

antonio hernandez dijo:


> hola comunidad, tengo un pequeño problema, necesito conectar un subwoofer activo a un minicomponente estereo, el mini no tiene salida para subwoofer, un colega me sugerio fabricar, un convertidor de alta a baja inpedancia. el detalle es que no me pudo mandar el diagrama de como hacerlo, si alguien tiene algo que me pueda servir se los agradesere.


 
Hola antonio. Cual es el modelo y marca de tu subwofer activo?. Pues si es comercial solo tienes que entrar al conector correspondiente con la salida de altavoces de ti minicomponente y listo. Generalmente los equipos tienen 2 conectores tipo RCA que son para ingresar con audio de baja señal, otro par de conectores (puede ser tipo plug o mediante cables) para ingresar al subwoofer con la salida de parlantes del minicomponente y una regulacion de frecuencia de corte y ganancia o nivel de graves. 

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## antonio hernandez (Sep 7, 2009)

hola juan. Mi subwoofer es yamaha, y tiene solamente un conector rca, asi como su control de volumen es todo, lo que tiene este subwoofer es uno de los mas sencillos de yamaha apenas 50w, lo intente conectar directo a los parlantes del mini pero se satura, el volumen se oye mal.


saludos 

antonio


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 7, 2009)

ok entonces es muy sencillo. Solamente tienes que hacer una pequeña red adaptadora que consta de dos resistencia y un capacitor electrolitico para separar si tiene alguna componente continua. Te paso el diagrama. Pruebalo y me comentas.
saludos y suerte.

juan jose


----------



## antonio hernandez (Sep 14, 2009)

hola , juan te lo agradesco lo voy a fabricar para compararlo con el que me pasaron, este que me pasaron ya lo realise te mando el diagrama para que me des tu opinion. los valores son:

R1,R3 = 1K5
R2 = 330R
R4,R5 = 12K
R6 = 620R
VR1 =20K
VR2 = 100K

C1,C2 = 33MF 100V
C3,C4,C5 =0.1MF 100V


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola. El circuito que te pase es una copia del que traen los subwoofer de una marca japonesa y NO tiene ningun efecto de atenuacion en las frecuencias de audio. la salida del circuito debe ir a la entrada del subwoofer activo y luego eeste tratara la señal para tomar solamente las bajas frecuencias.

El circuito que subisto, es una parte un sumador pero ademas un filtro pasa bajos pasivo por lo que es probable que obtengas otro sonido en tu subwoofer ya que haces una doble filtrada de las frecuenicias de audio.

saludos

Juan jose


----------

